# Social worker



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

So I finally bit the bullet and went to a therapist. Something I never had done in the past because I was scepticle that it would do any good. Well guess what I think I was right. I went to a local treatment place and they set me up with some social worker. I told here that I had SA and explained to her what I was going through. Her job at that point was to determine the best way to treat me which her idea of that was to read to me aloud from some reference sheat that she had whch was comprised of information that I had already knew. So basically there person that is there to provide therapy for me is not as educated on the subject as I am. I asked her about CBT and she said that she had treated lots of people in this manner for depression. Should I take the risk of wasting more money? Can this therapist use her knowledge of treating depression on me for SA? I dont really suffer from depression. I have heard that there are CBT self help tapes or something. Could the self help treatment be as effective? Is a social worker all a therapist is? I thought for $150 I would be seeing a Phyciatrist.


----------



## sad-de (Apr 11, 2008)

There is definitely a big difference between a social worker and a therapist. You should research her education and training. There are several websites that can refer you to a certified therapist or psychologist. Here are a couple:

-From the American Psychological Association
http://locator.apa.org/

-Another good website that requires specific training for SAD to be in their database
http://socialanxiety.factsforhealth.org/help/searchclinic1.asp


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Do not go to someone who obviously doesn't know much. I agree with the above poster there is a large difference between therapists and social workers.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You need to see a therapist, not a social worker, like others have pointed out. When looking for a therapist, look for someone who has a Ph.D. in clinical psychology... not a social worker, not a psychiatrist (who has an M.D.), and not someone with a Psy.D. Ph.D psychologists are the ones who are best qualified to deal with psychological issues.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree with the above respondants who say that it is useless going to someone who doesn't know how to treat social anxiety. 
Treatment strategies are different for depression and social anxiety using CBT. There is even a great deal of difference between social anxiety treatements and that of other anxiety disorders. 
In my experience, I have found social workers to be better therapists than psychologists. But, I understand that this is not the case for everyone.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input yall. Ive given up on my local mental health facility who does not seem to have any specific treatment for SA. Im going to try Overcoming Social Anxiety audio series by Thomas Richards. Just got the cd's today. I also went back to my GP and asked about some other types of meds other than ssri's. He gave me trazadone never heard of this one but if it dont work im only out $7. If the cds are as good as they say they are maybe I wont need any meds.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Look for a licensed therapist with lots of experience treating anxiety disorders (specifically including social anxiety). Accept no less.


----------

